

Steve Jobs obituary published by accident - inovica
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/2638481/Steve-Jobs-obituary-published-by-Bloomberg.html

======
blogimus
Meanwhile, reporters anxiously anticipate Steve Jobs to quote Mark Twain.

